# Used Powermatic Artisan Saw



## bcreager (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi All! I am new to this forum and a somewhat beginner wood working hobbyist. I was using a job site skill saw table saw for a while and was able to get by... although it was a pain in the butt fence that I had to measure each time and the blade would bog down all the time. But still was able to learn and make some decent items.

I've since lost that saw as it was borrowed and am in the market to get my own saw and would like to upgrade to something better (yet economical). I was surfing craigslist and found a used Powermatic Model 64 10" artisan saw that comes with an acufence fence, 2 miter gauges, blade guard, as well as a dust collection system vacuum. They are asking $600 for all (see image). 

My question is: is this a good price (obviously assuming the saw is in good condition). I know that these saws once retailed for $2400ish but this saw is probably 10 to 15 years old (if not older) and this has been superseded by the Model 64a and 64b.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm also looking at new saws and am considering the Laguna Fusion as well as the Grizzly G0771Z.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Powermatic is a very good name brand. Having said that, the Saw pictured is one of their least expensive models. It is basically a heavy job-site Saw. 
It has a lot of nice features like the fence, roller base, two Miter gauges and the dado throat plate. But it also has open extensions which I find a drawback. It looks to be clean and in good shape. $600 is a fair price for the Saw. 
Brand new job-site saws are available in other brands around that price.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I know I sound like a Grizzly salesman but for the bang of buck I don't think you can beat them. I don't have thier table saw, but about 10 other of their machines and they have all preformed better then my expectations

One other thing to think about it the riving knife I doubt if the PM has one, I used to never think about safety devices very much until this last 3rd of July, I was cutting some stickers and had my head up my a$$ and got a real bad kickback that turned the palm of my hand into hamburger.A riving knife would have prevented it or at least made it not as bad as it was


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have no idea what used stuff is worth. All you can do is try to find what other Artisan saws are selling for, even if you have to CL search for several hundred miles just for an idea.

Personally, I wouldn't pay $600 for that saw.

If you are set on that saw I will say the extra cast extension, the miter and the fence and rail system are solid features/upgrades. 

$600 is a good chunk of money. What will that buy for a new contractor or hybrid saw? That is a worthy comparison and a great place to start.

Don't be afraid to make a low-ball offer especially due to the fact that a new saw can be had around that price point.

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

It never hurts to offer a lower bid. Sometimes the seller will say no but if you insist on leaving your phone number he may call you back a week later to take your offer. Hey it happens.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

That's an OK saw but I really don't like the open extensions. They tend to catch thin of warped pieces. Those saws aren't very powerful but I think you can fit a standard motor to most of them. Make a lower offer. The little dust collector is a nice thing to have for a one tool or movable unit. Get a saw with a riving knife. I can't tell if the guard incorporates one or not. Kick backs are really dangerous. That fence is better than a lot of those saws have, the skate wheel hold over is nice as is the mobile base if you need it. A lot of Powermatic stuff was made in Taiwan or China..


----------

